# One Year Ago Today...



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

...we lost Samhain.

It has been a very tough time without her and I think about her every day. She was the prettiest, friendliest, smartest cat I've ever known. 










I love you and miss you, Samhainy.


----------



## Willow771 (Jun 20, 2005)

what an apropriate name...and what a wonderful kitty she must have been. the moving on is the toughest part. My heart is with you


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Samhain was such a beauty. It must be a tough day for you, Tanyuh. I am so sorry.


----------



## jezza (Oct 26, 2004)

aww  sorry, this must be tough, my thoughs are with you.


----------



## Mr. Kind (Dec 24, 2005)

What a beautiful cat. So sorry of your lost. I say the same thing about our Mitsie who died in December. There will never be another like her, and you say the same about yours. Cats are really super,super pets but more than pets there friends, companions, they listen to what you say and do what they want. Thats what I love about them


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Thank you, everyone. It has been a tough day. We're going to go out for dinner though and celebrate her life as she brought us many years of joy, and it seems inappropriate to mark the day only by tears.

Thank you again.

I love you, Samhain.


----------

